# New pics.......



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It's looking nice! Good job!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Man that looks great! Can't wait to get mine tinted now!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice!! I like the white and black contrast with emblems. Need to get my emblems blacked out... got the vinyl stickers for it but it's been too cold. Soon... soon... lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking sweet !!


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

dan200615 said:


> Very nice!! I like the white and black contrast with emblems. Need to get my emblems blacked out... got the vinyl stickers for it but it's been too cold. Soon... soon... lol.


That's all I did too. My bowties are just vinyl $5.99 sheets bought off amazon!


----------



## TurboRS (Mar 25, 2014)

Love the white!! I really wanted a white RS but I could not find one near me.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice ride


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> So I'm tinted, rain guards are reinstalled and I debadged and blacked out my bowties. Also upgraded lights and may do the lighting harness next. Any good suggestions on LED for interior and license plate???


 *Awesome cruze man. Love the white. As for LED lights for interior, white, blue, red, green, or pink if your a man lol. License plate lights you can only have certain colors in certain states. Im not sure what the laws are where you live, but I have blue on mine and we cant have blue led's on LP lights...but idc lol. Its not flashing or anything. So I say choose any color you want for either one. Its your car. Personalize it the way you want it. Personally, I think blue, white, or red would look good on your license plate lights. But you choose.*


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome fellow Masshole!!!

Great combination, what did you end up tint as far as percentages?


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks Great :coolpics:


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Welcome fellow Masshole!!!
> 
> Great combination, what did you end up tint as far as percentages?


I stuck with legal for Mass. 35% all around including the visor which I could have done darker but wanted to be uniform looking.The blacked out Bowties are my favorite so far!!!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> I stuck with legal for Mass. 35% all around including the visor which I could have done darker but wanted to be uniform looking.The blacked out Bowties are my favorite so far!!!


Agreed on the bowties, from my perspective they always remind me of a ugly gold belt buckle so I had to cover them up as well. I dipped mine versus using vinyl and so far they've held up great for 9 months.


----------



## rorytothemax (Sep 12, 2014)

Where did you get your rainguards?


----------

